# Getting rid of books



## bq67ie (25 Jan 2014)

Hi

I've a few hundred books that I'm going to get rid of.

I will check the local library and see if they accept donations, and I've sent a mail to Beaumont Hospital asking if they've a library/book room and want anything.

I've heard that some charity shops don't take books (space issues?) but have no idea.

Is there any obvious solution I've missed out on? I'm not looking to make any money out of this, but I'm looking for a good cause, anything better than throwing them in the bin.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## gipimann (25 Jan 2014)

The charity shops in my area take books. I remember Oxfam had a bookshop near Capel St bridge in Dublin some years ago, might be worth checking if that's convenient for you.


----------



## jdwex (25 Jan 2014)

Prisons! They have a turnover of "lent" books, I hear!


----------



## Vanessa (25 Jan 2014)

If you put it on the "freebie" section of Gumtree you may get someone to take them for car boot sale/market or perhaps a good charity


----------



## Vanessa (25 Jan 2014)

jdwex said:


> Prisons! They have a turnover of "lent" books, I hear!


 
Perhaps he could send them to Andy Dufrense in Shawshank


----------



## Eithneangela (25 Jan 2014)

Most of the major Recycling Centres  now have a facility for leaving books. Also, charity shops. Libraries generally don't accept book donations. Depending on the type of books, maybe some could go to schools as 'literature'?


----------



## grandyea (25 Jan 2014)

SVP always take books - you could ring their office and they may even collect them from you considering the amount that you have.


----------



## Janet (25 Jan 2014)

Depending on what they are, you could also try bringing them to Chapters on Parnell Street. They'll give you store credit or a smaller amount of cash - if you want you could always donate the money to a good cause then. They don't really take things like, for example, the Da Vinci Code or anything else they might already have a hundred copies of. If you have a list of what you have you could always send them that and see what they'd take. 

When I was moving last I brought two big boxes there. What they wouldn't take I brought up to Liffey St. - there are a couple of charity shops there. And what they wouldn't take I actually ended up getting rid of via Jumbletown - an art student was looking for old books to use in a project.

Or, you could always try bookcrossing.


----------



## putsch (25 Jan 2014)

I was in the same situation a few months ago. While I regularly give small numbers to charity shops these were so numerous I couldn't deliver them to a charity as my back is v back and couldn't lift the boxes and no one I rang was interested enough to collect. I put them on jumbletown and a guy who lived nearby came and collected them. He was going to take what he wanted and then give the rest to a charity he is involved with.


----------



## bq67ie (25 Feb 2014)

Thanks everyone, appreciate all the suggestions.

Sorry for late response. IT issues...


----------



## homecoming (26 Feb 2014)

A charity group Saoirse would appreciate them, many people are using them on the fire these days, a book can provide a good bit of heat.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Feb 2014)

Find it hard to get rid of old books these days. Nowhere wants them.


----------



## nai (26 Feb 2014)

I've dropped of a couple of crates of books to the local St Vincent de Paul recently - very happy to have them and were going to sell them for 50c each - it was approx 200 books in great condition so they were very happy to have them.


----------

